# Is she a chihuahua/terrier mix?



## frederick213 (Jun 7, 2009)

I just put my dog down yesterday because she had a severe intestinal disease and she just kept getting thinner and thinner and nothing the vet tried would work =\. So unfortunately it was the only thing that could be done. But i miss her like crazy right now and these are some pictures of her. I was told it was a chihuahua/terrier mix but i want to make sure, cause i'm hoping of trying to find another dog that looks like her since it'll make me feel like she's back with me if i do. If you happen to even know a breeder or something that sells dogs that look like her that would be awesome. Thanks to any replies


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

... you may find a look-a-like, but you'll never have her back again. The best thing to do would be to try and fall in love with another dog, for them, and remember your old girl.

:: she looks like a "lower grade" chihuahua to me, but I'm not a small dog expert. :/


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Perfectly cute pet quality chihuahua. She might be a mix, but might not. Look at Petfinder - just search for Chihs. Lots of dogs lots like her!


----------



## JemKnott (Jun 5, 2009)

I own and breed chi's, Dont show yet but hope to one day.

She COULD be a pet chihuahua, she COULD be a mix.
the thing with chi's is they can all look so different from each other, some that may look like crosses arent, some that dont are....

May I make a suggestion that will, through your grief, help a very needy dog?

Why not try gong to a local shelter? The dogs there will all have been seen by a vet, and in the uk all are neutered, treated for flea's, wormed, and some are microchipped, so far better value for money anyway....

Go take a look around a few, and i am sure you would fall in love with one, I am a big advocate of rescue dogs for pets, sure I breed pedigree dogs, if I simply wanted a home pet I would be off to a shelter in no time..

.........just a thought.............but I hope you are making it through your grief ok, it is always upsetting when we loose a family memeber
janiexx


----------



## jbsmomto1 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm osrry about your dog. While you may find one that looks similar or even identical remember that personalities and such will not be the same, you cannot replace her no matter how hard you try you just can't. Please don't get a new dog based on looks ...get a new dog based on qualities you are wanting in a dog, one that fits into your lifestyle etc etc...It's a pretty big burden on someone, even a dog to try and fill shoes it will never ever fit, it will also probably lead to disappointment for you and a kennel at a shelter for the dog  

Also maybe let the dog pick you...I never considered myself a poodle person, they just seemed to prissy and frou frou for me...when we Met Ruby in March, she was released from the x-pen and ran staright into my diaghters lap and started playing with me, and hasn't ever left either thge side of my 6 year old or mine. ....Ruby picked us and its been great


----------



## Lilly's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! If you are looking for another dog -hopefully you will consider adoption. We adopted a puppy from a local shelter 2 weeks ago. They said Lilly is a terrier mix but I see some chihuahua in her. We are not really sure what she is but she's very cute and just the sweetest little dog-we just adore her. Her little ears now stand straight up! I am a first time dog owner and I could not ask for a better puppy!


----------



## frederick213 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the condolences guys. I'm feeling much better now, not really depressed and tearing up as i was the past few days... although i still wish i could be with her one more day. I've been excited about getting a new dog, but still trying to find the right one. I visited the shelter and pet stores today... pet stores only had like, 2-4 dogs and they were all like, the long haired fluffy type (not my kind of dog) and the shelter was literally 90% pitbulls, and though i like them, i don't feel they're the kind of dog i want (but there was this cute pitbull/terrier mix haha). I got a book of dog breeds earlier and made a post with a picture cause, believe it or not, they had a dog in the book that they didn't name the breed for .


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't buy your dog from the pet store.

Check Petfinder. It's chock full of dogs that need homes and (bonus) most of them are fostered, so you know what you're getting before you even meet the dog!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with FilleBelle. Please do not support pet stores that sell dogs. For what it seems like you want (an amazing pet) a rescue could be perfect. If that does not work for you, please do your research and find a good breeder. Good luck!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

frederick213 said:


> Thanks for the condolences guys. I'm feeling much better now, not really depressed and tearing up as i was the past few days... although i still wish i could be with her one more day. I've been excited about getting a new dog, but still trying to find the right one. I visited the shelter and pet stores today... pet stores only had like, 2-4 dogs and they were all like, the long haired fluffy type (not my kind of dog) and the shelter was literally 90% pitbulls, and though i like them, i don't feel they're the kind of dog i want (but there was this cute pitbull/terrier mix haha). I got a book of dog breeds earlier and made a post with a picture cause, believe it or not, they had a dog in the book that they didn't name the breed for .


Where do you live? you should check out *petfinder.com*, 'cause there are TONS of little chihuahua's and mixes on there (and that is no understatement!)

Like Honey. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13571666


----------



## Kjalways (Jan 19, 2013)

Lilly's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss! If you are looking for another dog -hopefully you will consider adoption. We adopted a puppy from a local shelter 2 weeks ago. They said Lilly is a terrier mix but I see some chihuahua in her. We are not really sure what she is but she's very cute and just the sweetest little dog-we just adore her. Her little ears now stand straight up! I am a first time dog owner and I could not ask for a better puppy!



I have a puppy who share similarities to yours, even the tail's black markings! I was told my puppy's father is Chihuahua and his mother is Chihuahua mixed with Terrier. I have photos of his mother and him on Facebook. You can find me under KJ Always. I want you to see the photos. I would love to see what your doggie look like now.


----------

